# Наше творчество > Проза >  Байки БиАйки.

## biay1

Забросил их сначала в "Улыбаемся", но прозаики убедили меня присоединиться к прозайкам! Будет интересно - еще заброшу! :Oj: 

Байки мои собственные, авторские! Не тырить, без моей подписи!

Закончил мой друг, Витька, военное училище с красным дипломом и попадает служить по распределению в крутейшую часть, куда попасть можно было только по большому блату или за большие деньги. Прибыл, назначили на должность. Втянулся в службу, познакомился с сослуживцами и начал потихоньку обнаруживать, что этот лейтенант – внучек главного по кадрам, этот капитан – сын нач. тыла, этот – племянник еще какой-то шишки. Неуютно как-то себя почувствовал среди таких заслуженных фамилий и долго – долго мучился вопросом: как же я попал в такие райские кущи?
Ответ дал старый подполковник, прошедший кучу гарнизонов: «Хрен ли тут непонятного! РАБОТАТЬ ЖЕ КТО – ТО ДОЛЖЕН ?!»


Дан приказ!

Служил я как-то давно в одном замечательном, крутейшем, как сейчас говорят, подразделении Советской Армии, не скажу каких войск – военная тайна, понимаешь. Был у нас командир, служить с которым было очень легко, потому что отдавал он приказы настолько точно, что не выполнить было невозможно. Служить в этом подразделении я тогда только начал и манеру эту еще до конца не освоил, потому как был резвый, как молодой жеребенок, и старался все хватать налету. В общем, вызывает меня командир и говорит:
«Слава, сходи в штаб, отнеси эти документы генералу Н., а если его не будет, то оставь в его кабинете на столе.
Понял?»
Я отвечаю:
«Так точно, товарищ командир! Понял! Разрешите идти?»
- «Иди!»
Поворачиваюсь и строевым пытаюсь выйти. Слышу:
«Слава, подожди!»
Разворот.
«Слушаю, товарищ командир!»
- «Слава, ты знаешь, где кабинет генерала Н.?»
Я говорю: «Да, конечно. В штабе, на 2-м этаже, с лестницы направо, 1-ая дверь».
Командир говорит:
«Ты, как в штаб входишь, с правой стороны – кабинет дежурного по части, потом прямо перед тобой – Знамя части. Знаешь?» - «Да, товарищ командир, конечно, знаю!»
- «Так вот, Слава, мимо Знамени будешь проходить, не забудь честь отдать!»
Терпеливо отвечаю: «Конечно, товарищ командир, обязательно отдам всю: я уже 10-ый год в армии! Разрешите идти?»
- «Идите!»
Разворот я не успел завершить, командир остановил на 40-м градусе.
«Слава, подожди!»
Разворачиваюсь назад.
«Слушаю Вас, товарищ командир!»
- «Слава, ты мимо Знамени пройдешь, потом повернешь налево и по лестнице поднимешься на 2-ой этаж, и сразу же после лестницы, в коридоре справа первый же кабинет генерала Н. Знаешь?»
Я говорю: « Да, товарищ командир, конечно, знаю. Там же табличка на двери – Н. такой-то.»
- «Правильно!» - говорит командир.
«Разрешите идти?»
- «Идите!»
И эта попытка уйти оказалась неудачной. Командир объяснил, что прежде, чем входить в кабинет надо постучаться. В четвертый раз командир объяснил, что после того, как постучался, надо дождаться разрешения войти. А если никто не ответит, то все равно войти и это будет тамбур перед кабинетом, и постучать надо во вторую дверь. В пятый раз он объяснил, что после того, как я постучусь во вторую дверь, и мне разрешат войти, то надо открыть дверь и войти, доложить, как положено, по уставу: «Такой-то, по приказанию такого-то, с целью такой-то прибыл!»
Внутри у меня все кипит. Сдерживает одно – уж очень командир мой заслуженный из заслуженных. Может, это тест у него такой на терпеливость?
В общем, на последней попытке уйти он отпустил меня после следующего инструктажа:
«Слава, ты, когда в дверь постучишь, и если тебе никто не ответит, то все равно входи, положи документы на стол, но

СО СТОЛА НИЧЕГО НЕ БЕРИ!»

разозленный вдребезги, внутри готовый вызвать его на дуэль (а нельзя ведь: ну, уж очень заслуженный мой командир!), отвечаю: «Товарищ командир! Меня же этому еще в детском садике научили!»
«Ну, хорошо, иди!»
Более никто, никогда, нигде, мне не давал таких точных указаний! Спасибо Вам, товарищ командир, за совместную службу!


Как продать машину!

Этот вопрос встанет рано или поздно перед всяким, кто машину покупает! А уж тому, кому нужно сейчас ее продать – это серьезная головная боль! Вариантов – множество!
А, вот вам, уважаемые пользователи моего сайта www.нескажукакогочтобынеподумалиреклама.ru
Би Айское решение этой проблемы!

Когда-то один из членов АвтоРадиоКлуба, позывной Orion подарил наши Би Ай буквы одному своему хорошему другу. Машинка у того была обычная, каких миллионы, - Волга!
И подарил Оrion другу всего-то четыре серебристых Би Ай буковки! А буковки - такие: л, и, щ, е.
К чему бы это, подумаете вы?
А вот к чему!
После шильдика «ВОЛГА» наклеили эти охальники те четыре буковки в том же порядке, в котором я перечислил их, и сделалась из этой «ВОЛГИ» каких миллионы - такое «ВОЛГАлище», что не только друзья ржали над этой своей шуткой, но и прохожие и проезжие без комментариев ее не оставляли! А гаишников надо было просто и артистично к кликухе этой ненавязчиво подвести, чтобы ему настроение на неделю поднять и самому с теми же деньгами в кошельке уехать, с какими и приехал!
Так и шло бы себе все таким же чередом и дальше, да понадобилось машинку продать!
Поехал друг на рынок, машину выставлять, товар лицом показывать!
Показывает ее лицом – показывает – не продается машинка, да и все! Много их на рынке «ВОЛГ»-то! И все – лицом!
А забыл друг, что у его «ВОЛГАлища» лицо-то не там!
Где у «ВОЛГАлища» лицо-то может быть? Конечно не там, где у всяких обычных «ВОЛГ», а… ну, в общем, совсем в другом месте!

…в этот день «ВОЛГАлище» стояла к публике тем главным местом, что составляло ее главную гордость – именем! И тут - сонных, избалованных предложениями покупателей рынка разбудил хохот одного из посетителей! Рыдал тот, от смеха падая …правильно!
У «ВОЛГАлища»!
А когда откачали его, то расставаться с «ВОЛГАлищем» он уже не пожелал! Так на ней и уехал – купил, то есть!

Друг orionовский с тех пор поклялся, что отныне на всех его последующих машинках будут Би Ай буковками наклеены имена,
да позабористей!
А сегодня он рассекает на тачке по имени ЯПОНОМОБИЛЬ!

Если понравится - ещё напишу! У меня племянник работает на байковом заводе, он этих баек сотнями прёт с завода и шлёт, кому попало!

Автор Вячеслав Лопунов, ваш biay1

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Про корову.

Обсуждали у себя в офисе слоган к теме подарки:
Удивительный подарок, Замечательный подарок и пр. – и доходим до не менее затертого – Прикольный подарок. Этот слоган вызывает спор и рассуждения на тему прикольных подарков, и Наталья, наш директор по развитию фирмы, рассказывает об одном прикольном подарке ее дочери. Говорит: «Подарили корову – маленькую, белую с черными пятнышками, сделанную в виде брелочка. А прикол в том, что при нажатии на эту корову у нее вылезают из орбит глаза и из-под хвоста, научно выражаясь, коровьи эскременты, а грубо говоря, какашки!» :Jopa:  Поморщившись от дурновкусия изготовителей этого зверя, представил себе, как выглядел бы бык с подобным эффектом при нажатии на пузо, и говорю вслух: «Эх, лучше бы они быка сделали!»:cool:

…Судя по хохоту, стоявшему очень долго, с воображением у наших сотрудников тоже все в порядке, как и с чувством юмора. :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 28 часов 6 минут*
ХАЁСЫЙ ЕСТОЯН!!! 

Как??? Не знаете такого???  :Vah: 

Рассказываю!!! :Aga: 

Супруга моя служит в армии.

В обязанности ее входит почти каждодневный контроль качества пищи в солдатской столовой.
Операция незамысловатая, но трепетная - для повара, начальника столовой и наряда по столовой, так как проверяется и чистота помещений столовой и прилегающей территории, ну, и, естественно, качество приготовленных блюд. Посему персонал столовой «стоит во фрунт» перед офицером-проверяющим, готов устранить малейшие замечания, в общем, суетится со страшной силой и рвением, обыкновенным для этой процедуры!:cool:

Остается только добавить, что в этот день детский садик не работал и супруга была вынуждена взять с собой на службу нашего сынишку – Игорька (тогда 3-х лет от роду), не по возрасту развращенного безудержной "ресторанной" жизнью. Страшно любил всякие «Макдональдсы» и «Ростиксы» (ко всем остальным, где официанты - относился с пренебрежением), посещение которых наша мама очень сильно ограничивала. Поэтому он мог иногда отозвать меня в сторону и интимно на ушко проговорить: «Папочка! Поедем в естоян?!» (В ресторан – то есть).


В общем, пришли они с мамой-майором в солдатскую столовую. Дежурный по столовой докладывает, на вопросы отвечает.
Начальник столовой приветлив особенно, видя такого важного проверяющего, повариха встречает необыкновенно радушно Игоречка в сопровождении майора. Прошлись по всем закуткам, и завершающая часть – проба пищи...

...представляете: 

почти пустая столовая... 
длинные деревянные столы и скамейки, покрытые лаком... 
на стенах – живопись... 
на окнах – тюль, не везде еще испачканный о солдатские руки и сапоги... 
бетонный пол... 
любопытные лица кухонного наряда из амбразуры раздаточной... материнский взгляд поварихи... 
братский взгляд хлебореза и отеческий взгляд прапора - начальника столовой – наш Игорь Вячеславович приступает к приему пищи!

Прежде чем отхлебнуть супчику, последний раз оглядывает притихший бомонд трапезной, стены, потолок и торжественно-громко завершает:

- «ХАЁСЫЙ ЕСТОЯН!»


Никогда еще ни один проверяющий не давал столь высокой оценки труда персонала солдатской столовой!

От смеха плакали все!

Особенно мама-майор!kuku

----------


## KAlinchik

> Забросил их сначала в "Улыбаемся", но прозаики убедили меня присоединиться к прозайкам! Будет интересно - еще заброшу!


забрасывай! :Aga:

----------

